# Weightlifting thread!



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 12, 2017)

I have been lifting like a hobo in the comfort of my own home for the past couple years with some breaks due to back and shoulder problems as well as time issues.

Who does what? What are your plans and weekly regimens like? What supps do you take? Natty? Etc.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm II. (Feb 12, 2017)

i do a 3 day split breast/triceps then shoulder/back then whole day biceps
and try to run(10km) 2 times a week, once a week i have a running group

i dont take supps or eat special because im to lazy for that


----------



## grumbleBum (Feb 13, 2017)

I do a 3 day full body program at home which is heavy on squats and deadlifts.  I took a break for a few years because of babies, now I'm cutting again to get back on form (blergh). I wasn't going to bother working out today because I couldn't be arsed, but then I saw Tammy Slaton's dugong head fat and now I'm all motivated again.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 13, 2017)

Right now I'm off weights due to my current fitness regiment. I miss it already but I've been lifting for around 15 years now.

I figured I'd poke my head in here so I can be jealous of you guys clanging iron. I'm also happy to discuss debate and chat about lifting.

Now that I'm an old fart, I'll brag when I was 160 lbs my deads were 455 for sets of 5. That's close to competitive level.


----------



## guillotine (Mar 11, 2017)

Just got off of a var cycle, got sick with some stomach flu shit immediately after and my lifts have gone abysmal and my body is falling apart. rip me


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 12, 2017)

guillotine said:


> Just got off of a var cycle, got sick with some stomach flu shit immediately after and my lifts have gone abysmal and my body is falling apart. rip me



That's what you get for juicing


----------



## guillotine (Mar 12, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> That's what you get for juicing


Perhaps, but can you open a real tight pickle jar mate? Didn't think so. 

(i use the knife under lid method)


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 12, 2017)

guillotine said:


> Perhaps, but can you open a real tight pickle jar mate? Didn't think so.
> 
> (i use the knife under lid method)



You got me there bro, true alpha male.

I'm mirin


----------



## grumbleBum (Apr 25, 2017)

Welp, so much for back squats. I tore my meniscus last year and I still can't get a decent range of motion after lifting again for 6 months. I'm about to call it a day, I don't want to load up any more. What's the opinion on split squats and shit like that?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 25, 2017)

grumbleBum said:


> Welp, so much for back squats. I tore my meniscus last year and I still can't get a decent range of motion after lifting again for 6 months. I'm about to call it a day, I don't want to load up any more. What's the opinion on split squats and shit like that?



I did split squats once and then I felt like an old man for the next 3 days, I couldn't actually stand up out of a chair without using my arms and I nearly fell over like every 30 minutes.

It felt like it definitely shocked da muscle


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 26, 2017)

I need to vent about this so I might as well do it here. I had a fucking cheap-ass pull-up bar that had to be screwed in absolutely perfectly or else one side would be elevated way more than the other. I didn't realize this until I saw that my left side's arm and pectoral muscles were a lot larger than my right's. Now I have to focus on my right arm's muscles when doing pull-ups (this time at a gym) to get it to catch up but it's so much weaker than the other side that it gets exhausted long before the other one even feels anything so my left isn't really making any progress.  Needless to say, it's a massive pain in the ass.

(It's especially sad because my right used to be the stronger one and I definitely have way more coordination with it.)


----------



## nad7155 (Apr 27, 2017)

grumbleBum said:


> Welp, so much for back squats.



So much feels.

I fucked up my back, and my right knee going for a PR a while back.

My back is still kind of wonky, but I still can deadlift with caution.

Weights can be addicting.


----------



## grumbleBum (May 1, 2017)

I tried split squats and they hit the muscle all right. I'm dead. Having to launch myself at the toilet and throw myself on it, screaming. Will add to regular rotation


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 31, 2017)

Anybody looking to gain muscle and get a gym membership, it's 100% worth it.
Just stick to a good routine and eat right 
It's a lot easier than I thought it would be


----------



## GodWarrior (Aug 31, 2017)

Remember gang, Rippletits is trying to make you fat, and the SL guy is a memer. Do a PPL with the main Olympic lifts as a base and heavy on isolations. Don't get memed.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm all about focus on the big 3 with some auxiliary lifts and body weight exercises thrown in because I like doing pullups.  I do my deadlifts at home though because I feel my most grounded and stable when I'm not wearing shoes.


----------



## GodWarrior (Aug 31, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I'm all about focus on the big 3 with some auxiliary lifts and body weight exercises thrown in because I like doing pullups.  I do my deadlifts at home though because I feel my most grounded and stable when I'm not wearing shoes.



Post dat routine, brother.

Everyone else in this thread should do the same.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 5, 2017)

GodWarrior said:


> Post dat routine, brother.
> 
> Everyone else in this thread should do the same.



Fuck I feel like an asshole for not replying to this sooner.

Generally I'll do a 3x5 ( or 3x8 or even a 5x5 depending on how I feel that day) 3 times a week and usually focused on the big 3 lifts. 

So it usually looks something like 

3x5  flat bench or last set until failure
3x5 lat pulldows 
3x8 incline bench or Overhead press
5x deadlift with 8-10 shrugs at the top for them THICC traps.
3x5 Squats

And whatever auxillery lifts I feel like doing. So I'll throw in some curls, pullups, lunges and so on. 

For flat bench and deads I go as heavy as possible but on squats I take it a little easier since I injured my right knee running a while back and don't want it to fukken explode.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 16, 2017)

This is undercover video of me at the gym. 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOHWUEmvqVo


----------



## Nehelenia (Oct 16, 2017)

Coleman Francis said:


> This is undercover video of me at the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.

I just started, actually! I'm a tiny-boned chick, so I'm starting small, but having inched my way into things it's not nearly as intimidating as I thought it would be. Then again, I tend to go when it isn't very crowded, since I have an unusual work + class schedule this semester.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 16, 2017)

Nehelenia said:


> Same.
> 
> I just started, actually! I'm a tiny-boned chick, so I'm starting small, but having inched my way into things it's not nearly as intimidating as I thought it would be. Then again, I tend to go when it isn't very crowded, since I have an unusual work + class schedule this semester.



Good on ya! Starting small is way better than not at all.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Oct 16, 2017)

Nothin too terribly fancy here equipment and exercising-wise. 15lb kettle bell, 25lb kettle bell, some 10lb dumb bells. Weighted forearm and calf sleeves when going about normal business on days off for that lil' extra.

Curls, kettle swings, squats, lunges, crunches, turkish get-ups, whathaveyou. Usually a brisk walk for a few miles with my dog after if weather is permitting.

Konsyl fiber and egg white protein. Epsom salt, tei-fu / tiger balm and a foot roller that doubles as a muscle roller to help keep soreness in check.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 19, 2017)

My squats and overhead press have gone through the roof in the past few months. On squat I went from 275 feeling heavy, to 315 being light as a feather (and can rep 275 about 10 times, but 10 is pretty much my squat rep max on anything because of my CNS being stupid), and on OHP I went from maxing 135 to doing 155 without much trouble (my goal is to be able to OHP my bodyweight, which is about 20 lb away). I was stuck at those weights for about a year, so them going up so quickly in 2 months is pretty good and I will take it.

Yesterday was my worst squat day in a long time (did too much cardio on Monday and was still really sore) and I managed to do 300 for 5.

Amazing what fixing form will do. My bench still completely sucks (~235 max) and my deadlift isn't the best (~385 max), but I will work on optimizing my form on those next


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 20, 2017)

Does form = Winstrol? 

Congrats tho for real.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 20, 2017)

Hah, I wish. I am natty. My family has a history of heart disease at a young age, so I am not touching gear.


----------



## Bassomatic (Nov 9, 2017)

I wanted to bump this. I'm kinda tired of boxing*, rugby is over, I got about 4 months I can pack pounds on, and in winter that's best time for bulking season.

My hands are beyond fucked up and need some healing, I am torn if I start off on mixed grip for deads or straps? Or give a week or 2 off fully till they heal.

Friend of mine said, in this case legs shoulders just straight up skip arms/deads till 100%.  He also mentioned my current fitness will keep burn rate up high so not to stress cardio/diet.

So what does every else think? 

* with out too much power level I can't even spar, speaking in front of groups for work so all I do is bag wacking and cardio. Great work out but I don't want to compete I just miss sparring.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 10, 2018)

How often do people max weight deadlift? I’m trying to get the form right before attempting to discover that.


----------



## Transvaalan (Jan 15, 2018)

Take oats. Add a small amount of Peanut Butter and hot chocolate mix, a whole bag, or hot chocolate flavored protein powder. Mix together. Add only a tiny amount of milk. No water. Make sure its nice and lumpy. Sticks together. Chunky even. Heat it up hot to the touch, burn your tongue hot, then shove directly into a freezer.

Enjoy your high protein chunk of deliciousness.


----------



## admiral (Jan 21, 2018)

I like to do my lifting at night, when the gym's empty. It's not that i'm self conscious, but rather that lifting makes me fart like a trucker at taco-bell.


----------

